# Atlas 6" 10100 lathe would like to order new Timken tapered roller bearing



## jscottmoss (May 2, 2019)

I've never bough bearings before, and I do not know that much about them anyways. Does anyone know the part numbers to order for an atlas 10100 lathe, think blue paint  I did search the forum yesterday and found people looking for them but I never saw a specific part number or a link to a product on amazon... that is what I was looking for  Please and thank you have a great day!


----------



## jscottmoss (May 2, 2019)

I think i just found it in a post from yesterday in a doc If this isnt right please let me know.  have a great week ya'll!
For the Atlas 10100 
045-032 Cone = 07100 
045-032 Cup = 07196 
(both bearings are shown as the same in all parts lists, although the spindle drawing indicates otherwise)


----------



## jwmay (May 2, 2019)

Hold up your bottom jaw and hold your breath, when you price them. You’re looking at 800+ dollars for a new set. I’m assuming they’re similarly priced to the 10” Atlas bearings.


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2019)

Well, they are not cheap by any means but the factory drawings don't call for Class 3 bearings for the 6" as they do for the 10" and 12".  

As to whether both bearings are the same or not, I have also noticed that the part number call-outs don't jive with the parts list drawings.  I have been awaiting someone's report on that.  In your case, I would definitely pull the spindle and check that before buying bearings.  Hopefully the Timken numbers will be on them.


----------



## Rooster (May 2, 2019)

Greetings, i replaced the bearings on my Atlas 618 2 years ago. I got them from Motion Industries here in Canada, they had them in stock.
The 2 cups are Timken 07196, the front cone is Timken 07100, the rear cone is Timken 07079. All 4 pieces cost $ 75. Can including tax.


----------



## wa5cab (May 3, 2019)

I have put that list in Downloads.  Look under  Atlas/Craftsman/Dunlap/AA in A/C Repairs - General.  The list includes Timken bearings for all of the Timken equipped lathes and all of the mills.  If anyone comes up with Timken numbers for the shaper, I'll add them.


----------



## stevejigsaw (Oct 27, 2021)

jscottmoss said:


> I think i just found it in a post from yesterday in a doc If this isnt right please let me know.  have a great week ya'll!
> For the Atlas 10100
> 045-032 Cone = 07100
> 045-032 Cup = 07196
> (both bearings are shown as the same in all parts lists, although the spindle drawing indicates otherwise)


Hi, I also have an Atlas 10100 and I was wondering the same thing, did you end up replacing your spindle bearings? Were the ones you referenced correct?
Thanks


----------

